# Booze for bartering



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

My husband was a Brewmeister for a local brewery but even before that we brewed at home. I made wine, beer, baileys irish creme, wine and mead. I don't brew like I used to since we just don't drink very often but I since I started preparing for whats to come I realized from reading booze would be a great bartering tools, vices always sell. I started buying those little bottles at the liquor store for a dollar each and now have a big tote full. I started brewing again. I pick up some honey tomorrow to make coffee mead. I have 10 bottles downstairs of mead I have made in the last few years I am going to separate into smaller bottles for bartering. I am learning how to make wine without a starter yeast but with a mother next. I am thinking of getting a still or making one. Either I will have enough bartering booze to last me or my heirs are going to have one hell of a party.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Liquor always has value, it is better than using money sometimes: and under austere and grueling times, it would be invaluable. If society slips in and out of civility or even civilization, that stuff would have a pretty good market. I will just close by saying that you are onto something there.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I think things like mead and brewing your own beers would be good as a trade commodity. 

As far as stuff like hard liquor and wine probably not so much because it lasts forever. I would imagine in a shtf scenario there will be plenty of it around. 

Once all the beer is skunked there will be plenty of people happy to trade for it I'm sure.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> Liquor always has value, it is better than using money sometimes: and under austere and grueling times, it would be invaluable. If society slips in and out of civility or even civilization, that stuff would have a pretty good market. I will just close by saying that you are onto something there.


I have been researching the perfect coffee mead for how I want to make it and now have a recipe I am going to use. I am sure some of that will not be in my bartering bin if it turns out like I hope. I am using a concentrated cold brew coffee instead of the espresso beans I had originally intended on using because I didn't want the acid bitter taste so from what I have read the cold brew takes care of that. I was going to make my own cold brew, which would be cheaper, but I found a brand that I am kindof fond of so I will use that.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> I have been researching the perfect coffee mead for how I want to make it and now have a recipe I am going to use. I am sure some of that will not be in my bartering bin if it turns out like I hope. I am using a concentrated cold brew coffee instead of the espresso beans I had originally intended on using because I didn't want the acid bitter taste so from what I have read the cold brew takes care of that. I was going to make my own cold brew, which would be cheaper, but I found a brand that I am kindof fond of so I will use that.


Just don’t drink up your whole supply, remember it’s for bartering.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

How will you know if you're not bartering to a stone cold alcoholic?
Someone that might come back and take all you have, at gunpoint? Or worse?


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I never do my bartering at home and I am never unarmed.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Megamom134 said:


> My husband was a Brewmeister for a local brewery but even before that we brewed at home. I made wine, beer, baileys irish creme, wine and mead. I don't brew like I used to since we just don't drink very often but I since I started preparing for whats to come I realized from reading booze would be a great bartering tools, vices always sell. I started buying those little bottles at the liquor store for a dollar each and now have a big tote full. I started brewing again. I pick up some honey tomorrow to make coffee mead. I have 10 bottles downstairs of mead I have made in the last few years I am going to separate into smaller bottles for bartering. I am learning how to make wine without a starter yeast but with a mother next. I am thinking of getting a still or making one. Either I will have enough bartering booze to last me or my heirs are going to have one hell of a party.


Wow...consider you and I as bonded. I started making home made beer in 9th and have played with it a lot since. I do beer..wine..ginger ale and rootbeer currently. I made ethanol for a good while but the dirty dog who sold us the stills ratted us out to the feds and we started getting nasty letters and application to buy permits..blah blah blah. I panicked and sold mine to a gypsy of cash. Booze is a great barter item. We had a pretty little Ukrainan lady who survived the collapse of the USSR. She said Vodka Cigarettes and Toilet paper were tops. Course they all drink Vodka over there. The bootleggers in Vernon got cases of half Pints of Pebble Ford Bourbon and Gibleys Gin. The african americans loved it. Lacking a still wine would probably be your best bet. lol. Also come learn how to make cigarettes. Go to RYO roll your own cigarettes on Fake Book. Real nice bunch of Preppers over there.


----------



## Juliet (Feb 10, 2021)

I was listening to a podcast today and they were talking about a guy who survived a SHTF during the Balkans War, in Serbia/Bosnia in the 1990s. 

He survived, nay - pretty much _thrived_ during that time because of his foresight and bartering skills. 
He says the top three things that were most wanted were booze, guns and medicine. With booze being actually being 1st place. LOL!

Oh, he says he would now add those disposable Bic Brand-style cigarette lighters to his stash. 

I could do that. But only things like gin, tequila or rum.
Any vodka or whiskey in my home never last long.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Lip balm will be popular, axe the book of Eli


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

bigwheel said:


> Wow...consider you and I as bonded. I started making home made beer in 9th and have played with it a lot since. I do beer..wine..ginger ale and rootbeer currently. I made ethanol for a good while but the dirty dog who sold us the stills ratted us out to the feds and we started getting nasty letters and application to buy permits..blah blah blah. I panicked and sold mine to a gypsy of cash. Booze is a great barter item. We had a pretty little Ukrainan lady who survived the collapse of the USSR. She said Vodka Cigarettes and Toilet paper were tops. Course they all drink Vodka over there. The bootleggers in Vernon got cases of half Pints of Pebble Ford Bourbon and Gibleys Gin. The african americans loved it. Lacking a still wine would probably be your best bet. lol. Also come learn how to make cigarettes. Go to RYO roll your own cigarettes on Fake Book. Real nice bunch of Preppers over there.


 My mom was a divorced mother of 5 who smoked, she used to get Raley? cigarettes in a can and roll her own with filters. I wonder if they still sell that, probably. I was thinking of doing that also and will have to look around. I am not on facebook anymore. Are they on mewe by any chance?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The local tobacco shops have everything you need.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

People will always trade for sun products: booze, tobacco, sex. Hard liquor I believe will get you the best return. Use small containers as a big one well people think economy size.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Megamom134 said:


> My mom was a divorced mother of 5 who smoked, she used to get Raley? cigarettes in a can and roll her own with filters. I wonder if they still sell that, probably. I was thinking of doing that also and will have to look around. I am not on facebook anymore. Are they on mewe by any chance?





Megamom134 said:


> My mom was a divorced mother of 5 who smoked, she used to get Raley? cigarettes in a can and roll her own with filters. I wonder if they still sell that, probably. I was thinking of doing that also and will have to look around. I am not on facebook anymore. Are they on mewe by any chance?


Not sure on MeWe I dont use it much. All kinds of how to movies on You tube for rolling your own. Near everybody uses pipe tobacco since its taxed much lower but is actually the same stuff..lol. Not sure how long before the Demonrats close the loop hole on that. Biden and his handlers need big money fast.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We don't make alcohol. We make extracts such as vanilla, lemon, lime, cinnamon, stevia, coconut, mint, orange, almond. 

@rice paddy daddy I am now trying an alcohol free one. If you remind me in 3 months I can let you know how it turned out. I want to make sure I like it before I share my recipe.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> I never do my bartering at home and I am never unarmed.


I'm with rice paddy daddy.

You know those functional alcoholics? They aren't going to be so functional. You have a medical background, so you know those folks are prevalent. 
You are always armed. Don't assume that just because you are armed that the buyer isn't better prepared for the meet. You might find yourself telling the buyer exactly where your stock of booze is. Trust me; I was a correctional officer at a state pen dedicated to inmates who committed drug/alcohol related crimes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm with rice paddy daddy.
> 
> You know those functional alcoholics? They aren't going to be so functional. You have a medical background, so you know those folks are prevalent.
> You are always armed. Don't assume that just because you are armed that the buyer isn't better prepared for the meet. You might find yourself telling the buyer exactly where your stock of booze is. Trust me; I was a correctional officer at a state pen dedicated to inmates who committed drug/alcohol related crimes.


Ya got that right. 

I have a little booze but that going to be a treat for friends.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If things get so bad that people are looking to barter for booze because they can't get it at the store, I don't think I want to have anything to do with those people. They probably don't have anything I need anyway.


----------

